
Ask HN: Giving an Hour of Code Talk at a Public High School, RFC - katzgrau
I&#x27;ve been asked to do a short introductory lesson to &quot;coding&quot; (god I hate that term) for a couple of public high schools.<p>A day later I&#x27;m doing the same thing at a local library.<p>As many of you have probably experienced, high school and college CS programs aren&#x27;t always up to date on their content. For that reason, I want to be as real and up to date as I can about getting started in terms of languages, tooling, etc. Like, try and impart actual value.<p>What do you think of these slides so far - do you think I overstep in some areas or perhaps left something out that was important?<p>Slides are at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;presentation&#x2F;d&#x2F;1dKCMdE4Zz6WTAxXcodIURtnNEvNjh9NA4X2nx_GhCkQ&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
SQL2219
how about a slide differentiating back-end vs front-end, traditional
applications vs web. might also be interesting for people to see what
technologies different companies use. how about a mention of coding boot-camps
as a path, as high school kids are currently getting sticker shock while
looking at colleges.

